# Conector sim Samsung Onix s5620.



## ojkarin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola, a ver si alguien sabe qué conector para trajetas sim es el de la foto.
Es de un móvil Samsung Onix s5620.
Falta  una chapa de metal que lo cubría pero que he tenido que cortar. He  estado mirando por alguna tienda en internet pero no me aclaro bien de  que conector se trata, ya que no encuentro que tengan 8 pines de conexión, 4 a cada lado.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------

